# What kind of cell phone do you have?



## beautiijunkii (Jul 7, 2010)

Currently I have the Blackberry Tour but I've ordered the HTC Droid Incredible and I can't wait!!!  So I'm curious... what kind of phone do you have? Do you like it? Hate it?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2010)

right now i have a sony ericson c905 pone which bis about 1.5 years old now. has a very good camera on it though which i love. but i upgrade my contract next month and am getting a white iphone4


----------



## paparazziboy (Jul 7, 2010)

i have the iphone4 and i love it i took my pix in the member FOTD section with it  (the 3 newest post by me )


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 7, 2010)

Blackberry bold II


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 7, 2010)

iPhone & i love it!


----------



## kittykit (Jul 7, 2010)

I've a Blackberry Curve.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 7, 2010)

I have an old-ish Sony Ericsson that isn't anything fancy. I love Sony phones... I might think about getting an iPhone though... I don't know. I don't need all the stuff but I do like how it looks.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 7, 2010)

iphone - and I am way too dependant on it.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

Samsung Reality... but I'd loooove an iPhone...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 7, 2010)

I also have an iPhone and love it! Don't know what I did before my iPhone


----------



## she (Jul 7, 2010)

i have a relic! the original iPhone with the silver back. love <3 my artifact


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 7, 2010)

i have an iPhone 3GS, going to skip the iPhone 4 for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..

hubby also has iPhone.. he's either going to get the iPhone 4 or the HTC Incredible.. not sure yet!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a Nokia 3600 slide for school and a Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 for my private time.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Motorola Droid ... i honestly love the droid system


----------



## jess126xo (Jul 8, 2010)

Google's nexus one <3 my other baby(my bf comes first then my iPod touch lol). Its amazing! !


----------



## Junkie (Jul 8, 2010)

Nokia Surge 6790 - its a slider phone, so it shows both vertically (when its closed) and horizontally (when its open).






Its ok - I like it more than my last one thats for sure. This one was marketed as "The Texter" which is exactly me! lol I hardly ever talk on my phone. I always text.

I'm picky about buttons...so I had to go through all the display phones and "text" on each one before I made my decision. Its great though. My background is the cutest ever. Its a cartoon monkey sitting on a bench!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a black berry storm I love it


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 8, 2010)

Samsung Rouge.  Love it!  Only thing is battery life is a bit short.  I love the threaded text messaging feature, it totally makes the phone for me.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 8, 2010)

HTC Evo, and I love it!


----------



## Senoj (Jul 8, 2010)

Blackberry Bold 9700 and I can't do without it!


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 8, 2010)

blackberry bold 9700.  i totally ditched my iphone for it and would never go back!  apple needs to stick to mp3 players and computers. 

don't get me wrong though, i still use my iphone all the time through wi-fi.  haha


----------



## belle89 (Jul 9, 2010)

Blackberry Curve 8320.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 9, 2010)

I have had my HTC G1 for 1.5 yrs.. I'm about to order a Samsung Galaxy S. I am a hardcore Android lover now for almost 2 yrs! Anyone who is on the line with the Android operating system should really ask yourself what you want your phone to do and see if Android can do it. IMO it can outdo everything that an iPhone can do and the apps are usually free. I can be completely without a computer for days now thanks to my phone.


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 9, 2010)

LG Neon


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Samsung Corby Pro. Just got it, I like it so far.


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

I hate a motorola river and it's a purple slider phone and has some touch screen features. I like it for the most part.


----------



## kathryn27 (Jul 10, 2010)

Blackberry Curve 8900 - love it but am debating an iPhone or blackberry Storm!


----------



## winwin (Jul 10, 2010)

iphone 3GS. Holding out and I'm not getting the iPhone 4.


----------



## vampirecupcakes (Jul 10, 2010)

I have the Motorola Droid. I love it! Yet, I can't wait for the Motorola Droid X to come out. It looks frickin' amazing.


----------



## spunky (Jul 11, 2010)

i've got a nokia 6303 illuvial.






it's really basic, i don't use my mobile for emails etc and it's cheap. but the main reason i got it is because it's black and pink


----------



## Tatyiona (Jul 11, 2010)

IPhone 4 I like it but apple has some bugs to work out


----------



## beautywithbre (Jul 12, 2010)

I have an LG Dare but am also waiting for the new Droid phone to come out for Verizon sometime next week.  My boyfriend has the HTC and he loves it!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 14, 2010)

a shitty one.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jul 14, 2010)

BB Tour. But I despise it. I want the Bold!


----------



## marajode (Jul 14, 2010)

I also have the motorolla Droid.  Got it in January. I LOVE it.  LOVE LOVE it. 

I had an LG voyager before that... dropped it in the toilet.  I was crushed when that happened, now I'm doing a happy dance over the "toilet incident"


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 14, 2010)

I have the Blackberry Bold 9700 in black. LOVE it!

I had the HTC Touch Pro 2 (aka. Tilt 2) before I got the BB but it got stolen...at WORK!


----------



## January (Jul 14, 2010)

Blackberry Pearl... I'm upgrading next year once I have enough hardware credit. Hopefully an iPhone!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 21, 2010)

Iphone 3gS. Worst phone ever. So bitter that I bought it.


----------



## electrostars (Jul 21, 2010)

Motorola Cliq (the one with the physical keyboard) LOVE IT.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 22, 2010)

I got an IPhone for my graduation present, and I'm officially addicted to it!!!


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 22, 2010)

I have an iPhone & am simply in love with it! Mac all the way!


----------



## Dar (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a Samsung touch screen which i looove


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 22, 2010)

i have a blackberry pearl but hopefully im going to be getting the droid X soon.


----------



## obscuria (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a Sony Ericsson W890i. I got it when my Sony Ericsson w810i died after years of use. It was fine for a while, but recently the front speaker has died and I no longer am able to get ringtone alerts for calls or text messages. It just vibrates now. Gah! I'm looking into getting a new phone. I miss my old Sony Ericsson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The only thing I hate about sony ericssons are the chargers. They break really easily and I always have to replace them.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 23, 2010)

HTC MyTouch Slide. I did have the HTC G1, still have it for backup purposes. I just love the Android platform!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 25, 2010)

I have the Moto Droid, i only got it cause my blackberry storm broke while i was in San Francisco and they no longer make the storm cause i was the only person in the world who loved that phone. The Droid is okay.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 25, 2010)

i have an Iphone 3Gs.. the most amazing phone in the world. I'll get the iphone 4 eventually.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a Samsung Comeback...who was saying they have a relic?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am up for a new phone and I am so overwhelmed by all the choices, and it seems that even if you get the newest "it" phone, it is obsolete in a few months. I don't know what to get! Keep posting because this thread is helpful!


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Jul 27, 2010)

My phone is an HTC HD2 Phone and I heart that I get The first two Transformers Movies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm such a fangirl for Megan Fox
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Too bad, Megan isn't playing Mikaela this time. I don't like the girl who is supposed to be playing he
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But at least there's always Shia LaBeouf and my my he has became so much sexier after that Disney show Even Steven.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry about the rambling couldn't help myself because of my phone.


----------



## venacava (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a Sony Ericsson Xperia x10, which I love love love..._my precioussssss.... _


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just got the Samsung Moment and I am loving this phone! I upgraded from a Palm Centro and this does not compare..the android market is fun!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2010)

My Touch slide. I like it a lot, minus the technical problems I was having. All my texts would get erased a few times a day. But its fixed now...


----------



## m_3 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just got the Samsung Gravity 3. It's nothing special, it's cute and made for text messaging(which is all I do on my phone). It's only been out for a month so it's hard finding a cute case for it.


----------



## obscuria (Jul 30, 2010)

Update: I now have the Samsung Galaxy S (on t-mobile it's called the Vibrant) It. is. glorious. I love this phone.


----------



## Lyssah (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a BlackBerry Bold 9700.
Best phone I've ever had in my life.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 1, 2010)

A good ole cracked glass screen taped up Iphone. I'm not kidding!
Get a case for your phone lol!


----------



## lara (Aug 1, 2010)

iPhone, and I love it.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 1, 2010)

I've got a white Iphone 3gs and since a few days a Blackberry Curve 8520 coz my Hubby got a new BB


----------



## coppertone (Aug 2, 2010)

I have the Blackberry Bold. I'm worried its beginning to shut down on me though!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Aug 5, 2010)

Currently switching between around 3 different phones. The sidekick lx, sidekick lx 2009 and the htc mytouch all through tmobile. I switch between the sidekicks and mytouch because I only have a data plan on the sidekicks. So when I'm out and need mobile access on my phone I have to use the sidekicks. I found that the sidekick lx 2009's key's require A LOT of pressure to type with which caused a lot of pain with my fingers, hands, wrists and even arms. So I decided to purchase a touchscreen phone hoping to relieve myself of that issue and I honestly love my mytouch!! Although I only am able to use it at home through wifi and at other places with it and being that it is a 1st generation android I believe, it is still amazing to me! I love all the apps and how a lot of them are for free too. Plus it's almost like a mini laptop =] Lol I'm gonna stop now before I turn into a walking advertisement for android on here!


----------



## lexielex (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a blackberry 8900 and I looove it


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2010)

this past week i got the iphone4 and i am in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's an awesome phone, so much you can do it on! it's crazy!


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a Samsung Omnia II.  I really like the huge bright screen, but it lags like crazy.

I want an iPhone hahah


----------



## buddleia (Aug 11, 2010)

Samsung Instinct. I like it all right, though when my contract is up, I'll see what my options are...


----------



## KrissyJ (Aug 11, 2010)

I have an iPhone 3Gs. I love it so much. It's My Precious. Lol!!


----------

